# Vore RP partner?



## Snipernoah11 (Aug 19, 2017)

Eh I'm just looking for a general Vore RP partner that can play as Canon charecters for video games and stuff and/or there own charecters, I'll post my likes and dislikes below and I only RP on Discord. 

Likes: same-size , oral vore, Cock vore, Unbirth, implied digestion, unwilling prey, willing prey(more used to unwilling tho), Pokemon (obviously), Digimon, Endo


----------



## Enraged Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

what vore rp?


----------



## Snipernoah11 (Aug 19, 2017)

Enraged Wolf said:


> what vore rp?


Just a general vore rp..... nothing unique or anything just some we can come up with....


----------



## Enraged Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

I still dont get it ik what rp is I don't know what vore rp is exactly


----------



## Balskarr (Aug 19, 2017)

Enraged Wolf said:


> I still dont get it ik what rp is I don't know what vore rp is exactly



You don't wanna man. Trust me, you don't.


----------



## Enraged Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

well I googled it so now ik


----------



## dogryme6 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ew.


----------



## Enraged Wolf (Aug 20, 2017)

iv seen some pretty fucked up shit so unless its like seeing someone getin blown the hell up


----------



## dogryme6 (Aug 20, 2017)

Enraged Wolf said:


> iv seen some pretty fucked up shit so unless its like seeing someone getin blown the hell up


Uh.. How so? Gory?


----------



## Enraged Wolf (Aug 20, 2017)

I was in the army. ever seen a person get hit by ied? iv never been hit nor seen but through couple briefings they showed us a couple er graphic videos


----------



## dogryme6 (Aug 20, 2017)

Enraged Wolf said:


> I was in the army. ever seen a person get hit by ied? iv never been hit nor seen but through couple briefings they showed us a couple er graphic videos


Oh god, yeah that might be worse than vore.


----------



## Enraged Wolf (Aug 20, 2017)

lets not fill up this persons forum now


----------

